# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  MORPH approach for fabricating soft materials at the millimeter scale, Wyss Institute for Biologically Inspired Engineering at Harvard University, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Wyss Institute for Biologically Inspired Engineering

----------


## Airicist

MORPH: A new soft material microfabrication process

Published on Aug 6, 2018




> What has the ability to move and show its colors, is made only of silicone rubber and manufactured at the millimeter scale? A soft robotic peacock spider. Researchers have combined three different manufacturing techniques to create a novel origami-inspired soft material microfabrication process that goes beyond what existing approaches can achieve at this small scale.

----------


## Airicist

Article "A new approach for fabricating soft materials at the millimeter scale paves the way to a new generation of flexible microrobots for medical and environmental tasks"

by Benjamin Boettner
August 6, 2018

----------

